# what do you do all day



## pagirl (Jun 9, 2008)

does anyone have trouble figuring out what to do with your time - find yourself just wandering malls and stuff just to do something? GOd this is so not like me - I can't believe I'm doing this stuff -


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yes i do
im on the forums 24/7 looking for answers and help on coping with this 
but these forums are to slow its like everybody is doing there own thing and im the only one on the forum 24/7
what exactly do you people do with your time, what is your routine? im at a loss!!!!

i have nothing to keep my dam mind off this thing


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^^^^^ everyone thinks this! Get a job u bums lol seriously though i just got a job and i still fell shit but at least im not lounging around my house. Trust me i feel shit but im still managing to work. Trust yourself and get into work. i work in a supermarket and the lighting makes me feel crazy but im still working. I just remember how much my family need the money and the thought im gonna give my first paycheck to them keeps me goin, cant wait i dont give a fuck what my mind does to me when im there!


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

dam the supermarket is the worst place to be with this condition
i dont know why you would want to work there but to each his own
i would like to get a job but right now its like money doesnt even matter ill trade all the money in the world just to get better


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Wank


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

^^^wtf


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I got Dr/Dp... so what the fook?


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

basically, i've been waiting all day to smoke weed. until then, i've been desperately trying to stay busy because the monotony of my life is incurable.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

3333


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

i would LOVE to work but my mind is such a piece of shit i cant concentrate half the time, even on things i used to love

plus the nightmares waking me up 4 times or so a night arnt exactly conducive to getting up at 8am every morning, dont know about you lot but if i get sleep deprived its DP robot city all day


----------



## cromanyak (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha Definitely. I'll get bored and drive to a store then I'll get there and suddenly I won't feel like going in. Cause I know I don't really want to buy anything. So I'll just go back home. I try not to do that though.

Chris


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I LAY ON MY COUCH PLAY ONLINE POKER AND STARE AT MY ACID PAINTED WALL


----------



## cromanyak (Aug 19, 2007)

Well if you like staring at the wall you should try Zazen.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

what is zazan?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't have a job at the minute and just finsished uni so I have a lot of free time, not been filling it with much to be honest, just mostly a case of computer, maybe go to the cinema now and again, draw, listen to music , play the occasianal game of D & D (Don't snigger iv'e only just started and it's actually a bit of a laugh) and also try and sort other shit out.

getting a bit bored of life to be honest, though my routine has been improved and im not as disorganized as I was before (though my room is in a state and I can't be arsed to do anything about it). I need spice it up a bit. But the question is how??????? hmmmm


----------



## cromanyak (Aug 19, 2007)

This is a pretty good explanation of Zazen. It's Zen meditation. http://www.zencenterofdenver.org/Gettin ... tions.html


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

pagirl said:


> does anyone have trouble figuring out what to do with your time - find yourself just wandering malls and stuff just to do something? GOd this is so not like me - I can't believe I'm doing this stuff -


my days all roll into one !! .. and i mean one !! 
i mean dont get me wrong i do - do things .. housework , housework and more housework !! .. erm and thats it really ..
i dont go out as i find it hard to be around people - even my family !

so yes , my life is on the net and life at home ! .. my friends are in my computer !! - litrally !


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

pagirl said:


> does anyone have trouble figuring out what to do with your time - find yourself just wandering malls and stuff just to do something? GOd this is so not like me - I can't believe I'm doing this stuff -


yeah, i have that problem. It's been hard for me to get a job cuz i live in a college town and the market is slow during summer. I play WoW and make CDs go on bike rides at dusk, clean, those sorta things. I don't like being around people right now so I just TRY to do things that make me selfishly happy. But, i'm basically on a schedule cuz if I woke up asking what do i want to do today i would end up pacing.

One thing that helps is I keep a journal of things I've always wanted to do. I want to learn to play a certain song on guitar so I've been practicing (occationally when there's a storm and i can't get online...) or I want to make a jeweled towlet seat (saw one in a pizza place once) and the next time I don't know what to do at least i have a strating point. But basically i go through do things, not cuz i want to really... but because i just act on what i "have" to do. I know those are things I want to do but i never have an urge to do them so i just kinda make myself like there's no choice and I end up with cool things. Next i'm gonna make a fishtank out of an old tv set.... yeah right... but seriously, even if the things seem unrealistic, you go down the list to what you can accomplish like clean my closet out or ride down a huge hill on my bike... i dunno... just keep a journal with you at all times and organize your thoughts that way, including what you wanna do. It helps me.


----------



## link459 (May 31, 2008)

I hang out with friends unless they're all busy, then I'll just stay at home and try to relax and play video games, but relaxing does not help.

Once my scrapes I got heal up, I'm going to buy some new shoes and start running... constantly.  Hoping that will help.


----------

